# Babylon 5



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

My son gave me the first season of Babylon 5 for Christmas which I hadn't seen since the show aired in the early 90's. At the time (as I recalled) somewhere in the fourth season it went from broadcast to cable so I never got to see the end of the series. In any event, the first season was good enough to motivate me to buy the next four. I'm on the fifth and last season which I feel doesn't quite reach the level of the first four seasons (so far). I was just wondering if anyone else watched the series and had thoughts or opinions about it? I will say that it aged much better than the original Star Trek which I use to think was really great but can now clearly see how bad the plots and the acting were. Unlike cheese and wine, not all things age well.

Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not seen but a handful of episodes, if that. It is very rare for me to get into the first run of almost any series for some reason. Had very little interest in Stargate SG-1, but have seen almost all of them thanks to reruns on Sci-Fi, same for Law and Order, Smallville, Firefox and countless others. Maybe Babylon 5 will be next on my list


----------

